# The Out Of Character Thread For That Star Wars Cantina Thread Of Mine.



## YayGollum (Aug 30, 2007)

Greetings, some. There used to be a Star Wars section around here. Not any more, for some reason. It looked about as popular as that C. S. Lewis section, but oh well. I have looked around for some decent Star Wars role-playing website type things. Haven't seen any. Inform me if you do. Anyways, here is the O. O. C. thread for that The Coronet Cantina thread. The place is set during the time of those Episodes Four through Six movies, since those are the better movies, as well as a time that many are familiar with. On the planet Corellia, in the city of Coronet, since I figured that Corellia is a pretty famous place. I wanted to make a cantina type thread on some superly obscure planet and restrict it so that only non-human characters could show up, but I figured that that could be seen as mildly evil. I shall merely stick with tossing in a bunch of obscure aliens, then. Profiles aren't required, but I like them. No large deal. Am I the only one who enjoys making such things? oh well. Have fun.

Here is my profile for the character I gots in there now. ---> 

Name: Trahald

Race/Sex: Glottalphib/Male

Appearance: a bit taller than your average Wookiee, only a bit less strong than one, lanky, smallish light green as well as blaster-resistant scales, eyes about on the top of his head that can be looking in different directions, which are usually doing so cautiously and casually, one of those creepy frog-like tongues, dragonish fire breath, can breathe air or water, claws on hands and feet that aren't kept too sharp, mostly because he doesn't care about appearances, same for the teeth, a thin tail only long enough to trail on the ground a bit, not too dextrous but could still be plenty useful, long snout, nasally voice, wears what looks like your average spacer's clothes, the only difference is that his has a heater in it to keep him alert, even in the coldest climates, keeps a swamp stunner (a stun gun known for being very painful), which he ins't very proficient with, some tools, and all of his credits with him (in a sealed inner pocket, of course)

Personality: very confident and easy-going, trusts noone and doesn't mind not being trusted, although he's always very straightforward, no ambition, wishes to stay flying under the radar, likes eating bugs, heat and humidity, a flying challenge, shiny things, and having more credits that he knows what to do with, hates being recognized, authority figures, being recognized by authority figures, and the cold, is endlessly interested in other races and cultures, although he gets lots of them confused, he enjoys being underestimated, moves slower than he has to most of the time, complains about how cold places are even when he doesn't have to, acts as if he's less intelligent than he is, stuff like that

History: Born as well as raised on Glottal, his family wasn't so high on the food chain, so he joined gangs to make ends meet, eventually got to be a decent thief and really good swoop racer and got noticed by Nandreeson's outfit in the Smuggler's Run, there, he became Nandreeson's favorite pilot, at first, the Smuggler's Run was great for flying, he learned a lot from flying all sorts of ships through the asteroids, but, after spending several years in that one place, he started to get bored, even left the group for months at a time, getting to know the other smugglers and their usual routes, after Nandreeson's fall and the negative sentiment directed towards most Glottalphibs at the time, he got out of there and, in trying to track down a few smuggler buddies, found and bought The Spicy Lady, which he had always been jealous of, now he wanders the space lanes, taking all kinds of work, not always illegal, always looking for a challenge.

Other: His ship, The Spicy Lady, actually from the book The New Rebellion (one of my favorites) is the Millenium Falcon in every way, even down to its security codes, except that it also has the ability to separate into two ships, one of which is a fighter that's pretty much the same as an A-Wing, and the other is just the rest of the ship, both of which can be remotely operated from either to distract enemies while the other gets away.


----------



## Majimaune (Aug 30, 2007)

I like the profile Yay. I'm in (being the SW nerd that I am). Just have to wait a bit for my profile. ATM I'm thinking maybe a bounty hunter sort. Not one thats in the Bounty Hunter's Guild though, an freelance one. Not that good though.


----------



## Turgon (Aug 30, 2007)

Cool - you did the Star Wars cantina thing! I'll see if I can't rustle up a profile for Musashi, my Wookiee character.


----------



## Majimaune (Aug 31, 2007)

A wookiee, a gottal and a bounty hunter of sorts. This could be quite interesting.


----------



## YayGollum (Aug 31, 2007)

Well, who knows if this Wookiee isn't a bounty hunter as well? My Glottalphib (a race that was commonly called 'Phibs, but mayhaps Glottals in some book that I've never read) wouldn't be especially interested in the bounty hunting trade, though, since, at least in the Star Wars universe, that seems to be a lot more work that what he'd be used to. 

Anyways, hm. I gots lots of Star Wars characters. This Glottalphib dude is the only one that I have with a name, so far, but I am now contemplating the creation of an extremely uninteresting bounty hunter. At first, I told myself, "No Force users, no humans, and no bounty hunters!" since those are the most sickeningly popular choices. But a character to make fun of bounty hunters isn't too bad.


----------



## Majimaune (Aug 31, 2007)

Oh I just thought Gottalphibs were Gottals but longer. Maybe I was wrong. What book(s) do they appear in?

I have decided on making my character a Barabel. Creating a profile right now.


----------



## YayGollum (Aug 31, 2007)

I have only read of Glottalphibs in The New Rebellion. Haven't even seen them in any of those essential guides or encyclopedias that have been made, even though other stuff from that book can be found in them. That is one of my reasons for choosing to make one for my first Star Wars character. Sure, they could be seen as too powerful, but I never play my characters that way. Not too aggressive or evil or anything. 

Anyways, Yay for Barabels! I gots one of those, as well, but he's mostly a humorous character. I gots lots of reptilian races, 'cuz they're cool.


----------



## Majimaune (Aug 31, 2007)

Well here is my character right now. I might edit it a little though.

Name: Ragath

Race/Sex: Barabel Male.

Appearance: Would appear to be human if it weren't for the scales that cover his body and tail. Long pointed teeth. Wears traditional Barabel clothing, no need for armour because of the tough scales. Has put a hood onto the clothing so that he is not noticed so much on human worlds. Eye colour is yellow and scales are uncommonly dark. Relatively tall and has a large blaster in a holster by his side.

Personality: Will eat any meat that is still living or just dead. Seems always angry due to natural hunting instincts. Expresses emotion by “sissing”. Doesn’t think too much but goes with the gut feeling most of the time. Plays what comes, leaves what doesn’t. Over confident in the case of collecting easy bounties when there is no competition from Boba Fett. 

History: Was born on Barab One where he grew up with other barabels, arguing, fighting, hunting. Became a bounty hunter when he realised he could get a fair bit of money from it as it when along with his natural instincts of hunting down prey. Has had many encounters with other bounty hunters and come off the better but luckily only one with Fett. Started off with a ship not suited for bounty hunting and it was abandoned within his first year, after he stole a ship from Kuat Drive Yards. Modified the ship to suit him and the trade of a bounty hunter and set off again. Has made a fair profit from being a bounty hunter not in the Bounty Hunters Guild which he never intends to join. Looking for more bounties and a possible partnership.

Ship: First ship was taken from a dump pile and needed a lot of work done on it before it would fly and that was why it was abandoned in his first year as a bounty hunter.
Second ship by the name of Demon Hunter which was stolen from Kuat Drive Yards (KDY) is a Starwind-class pleasure yacht, heavily modified so that there can be only one person flying it. Cages set in the cargo area for hard merchandise. Has a hyperdrive equipped escape pod that has never been needed. Two quad laser cannon turrets and good shielding. Class 1 hyperdrive system.


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow. You know what? I had little to write. oh well. I edited my initial post a bit. I meant that the guard droid outside has creepy little sensors that detec things with power enough to significantly damage the place. Lightsabers and vibroblades doen't have especially large energy sources in them. Nothing like blasters. Mayhaps a superly small blaster could get through. Like one of those hidden little one-shot things or a random low-powered stunning weapon. Such sensors are common. But then, I'll just not worry too much about the blaster that your Barabel got in with. Might not even be charged, for all that I know. Besides, would not your average Barabel enjoy a contest of strength?


----------



## Majimaune (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeah the average barabel would but this one has been in the bounty hunter trade for a while. Changed his instincts a little. The blaster pistol doesn't have a power pack in it when he walks in. So its not noticed. The power packs are but what would you do about some random power packs with nothing to use them?


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 6, 2007)

Craziness. The droid senses significant amounts of energy. He'd take random power packs, as they could be used as explosives if struck by many less powerful things. Besides, would the droid be dumb enough to see power packs made for blasters and just leave them without considering that empty blasters could be anywhere? Well, maybe. But he'd still confiscate potential bombs. If you really want to allow your character to have a working blaster, there are other ways past one not especially well-programmed guard droid. No large deal. I'd just want to see if you could figure something out.  Otherwise, I can assume that the blaster won't work.


----------



## Majimaune (Sep 6, 2007)

There could be some sort of equipment that registers as something like communications equipment but is really a thing hiding the power packs. I dunno I'll think about it.


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 7, 2007)

Sure, I remember reading of some sensor-shielding things that could hide all kinds of horrifyingly lethal items, but I don't remember you writing about bringing in a non-descript briefcase type of thing. It'd have to be a decently-sized thing for all of the shielding. But I don't remember anything that would register as something else while actually being the sort of and amount of energy needed for a blaster pack. One superly sneaky thing that I remember was a droid walking in then draining most of his power into a blaster, since the place allowed droids. Of course, I don't remember how many shots they were able to get into the blaster, and I don't think that it should have worked, either, since the power packs for blasters are usually written as being something entirely different from whatever powers most droids. oh well. No large deal.


----------

